# WiC Soviet Assault startet nicht



## Menthe (16. März 2009)

Hab mir heute das Addon zu World in Conflict gekauft, sofort installiert. Nur nach den Intros stürzt das Spiel ohne Fehlermeldung ab. 
 Das passiert sowohl unter Win XP als auch Win 7 Beta.
Treiber sind alles die neusten. Weiß jemand was?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (16. März 2009)

falsches Unterforum.


----------



## Menthe (16. März 2009)

Oh ups in der Zeile verutscht, kann ja mal passieren. Kann ein Mod das bitte ins richtige verschieben?


----------



## Menthe (17. März 2009)

Push, es weiß doch bestimmt jemand was. Ich kenn euch doch


----------

